# Hitting horses in the nose



## BuckskinLover (May 12, 2015)

So today, my mare was acting up. She wanted grass and was fidgeting everywhere and I could get on her. Then she took her head and threw it at me hard. I gave her a nice hard pop in the nose. I normally hit her in the nose if she nudges me or rubs her face on me. Whenever she gets her face too close to me. And this is NOT making her headshy, at all. So don't suggest that 

Should I have done that or not? She was clearly stepping wayyyy into my space and she knows not to do that. So is hitting horses in the nose something you shouldn't do?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I do NOT hit on the nose (unless it's freak thing and that's the best area at the time). Doesn't seem fair to me.

I would hit and from the sounds of it in that situation she would of gotten a hard smack on the upper neck. I also would of made her back up out of my space. Honestly the situation never should of escalated to that point.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I think it just depends on the situation. I'll smack a horse's nose to get their attention, but it's probably better to smack them in chest with your lead rope to get them to back up.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My preference is to avoid hitting anywhere on the face if a situation has escalated to the point some sort of hit is required. If I'm on my game it doesn't get there to start with. If it has come to a hit then it's done at the closest area of contact on the horse and done quickly then its over -- I think the instant response on my part to the infraction imparts better correction to the horse than taking the time to find the ideal spot for a smack up. Keep in mind, though, that you need a safe contact spot and by that I mean, for example, its not a good idea to be standing directly behind a back leg when you take action in case the horse decides to do a little counter correction of its own.:wink:

In your circumstance, I would probably do the following:

For the fidgeting (side note - use bug spray if you're going out and the bugs are about as they can make anything fidgety), I would walk her round until she settles a bit which would include doing the occasional circle around me; also I would, if possible, avoid mounting her in a grassy area.

For general getting in my space, I quietly back them up a few steps to where they should be and I'm prepared to repeat until they understand.

Another side with regard to the head tossing -- ensure that you're not jabbing her in the side with your foot when you're mounting and that you're not pulling the saddle out of position as you get up (either one is uncomfortable for them); I've seen horses react that way before under those conditions.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I honestly bop (gentle bump, not a punch) my horse in the face via closed hand or foot if he's using it rudely as in trying to knock me over, reaching for grass, or trying to nip which rarely happens.

I don't go for his face for ANY other reason, because that would be confusing to him. I want him to know what I want him to stop. If he's running me over then he gets backed up a ton or chased forward a ton. If he kicks out at me, he gets a swat on that leg with whatever I have handy. If he tries to yank his foot out of my hand while I'm picking it he gets a smack to that foot.

If I went for his face for any other reason, the message would be lost in translation and my horse may develop face shyness.

But absolutely if he uses that big head in a negative manner after my warnings, then he gets a bop to the nose.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I only hit my horse on the host when he shows signs of biting. It's not hard, just a little backhand to the side of his mouth to give him a bit of a shock.

In your scenario, I probably would've acted the same though. I tend to go for the offending area, and if my horse threw his head at me, I'd probably have whacked him on the nose or jaw as he was doing it.


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

BuckskinLover said:


> So today, my mare was acting up. She wanted grass and was fidgeting everywhere and I could get on her. Then she took her head and threw it at me hard. I gave her a nice hard pop in the nose. I normally hit her in the nose if she nudges me or rubs her face on me. Whenever she gets her face too close to me. And this is NOT making her headshy, at all. So don't suggest that
> 
> Should I have done that or not? She was clearly stepping wayyyy into my space and she knows not to do that. So is hitting horses in the nose something you shouldn't do?


What I have done for years is, get a peace of a bicycle inner tube and cut a peace so it looks like a large ring that fits over two or three of your fingers. Then put a short half inch roofing nail through it pointing out. DO NOT HIT THE HORSE WITH IT! I just hold it in there way and when they bump it they learn not to get pushy ! That way they learn just like an electric fence not to come into your space for any reason. Keep in mind this IS NOT to be used to hurt the horse just a reminder not to get pushy. Best of luck. Phil


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

BuckskinLover said:


> So today, my mare was acting up. She wanted grass and was fidgeting everywhere and I could get on her. Then she took her head and threw it at me hard. I gave her a nice hard pop in the nose. I normally hit her in the nose if she nudges me or rubs her face on me. Whenever she gets her face too close to me. And this is NOT making her headshy, at all. So don't suggest that
> 
> Should I have done that or not? She was clearly stepping wayyyy into my space and she knows not to do that. So is hitting horses in the nose something you shouldn't do?


Throwing a head into a person is very rude . . . and it hurts! Hitting the nose isn't ideal, but I understand how we can react rather than respond when a horse hurts us. We all make mistakes, and that's okay. It's part of the process, so while we often say "you never should" or "you always should," the truth is "we sometimes do" and "we sometimes don't," so we *learn to train ourselves* and in so doing, we can teach our horses.

My reaction at this point in my horse life is to* go for the point of shoulder* (try not to stand right in front of a rude horse) and get the horse to "BACK UP" or "GIT!" or "ACH!" It's more the tone of voice and the strong body language that says, "I'm coming at YOU, and you'd better move those feet out of my space!"
If I have a lead rope in my hand and the horse doesn't move off my voice and body language, I will swat the horse in the chest as I'm walking forward and giving a verbal cue to "Move!" Only a couple of steps. Then deep breath and go back to "business as usual." 

Train yourself to never allow your horse to enter your space without your permission. That goes for nose-bumping or even when you enter a paddock to get your horse. The horse can come toward you, but never into your space until you invite it. I have a couple of rude horses that will just walk toward me (which is good! I like my horses to come to me) and INto me (not good) so if they don't halt 2-3 feet away from me, I step toward them and halt them with my hands up shoulder height and palms facing toward them as if I'm pushing a wall, before _they_ come into _my_ space. 
It's just the polite way to interact with a friend. Think about how you feel as a person among other people. When you see a friend, and you head toward one another for a greeting, you don't walk up to your friend and push your nose into his face or just bump him. You get his attention and then greet him . . . and then, you might invite him to shake your hand or turn and walk with you . . . 
So if your horse wants to nuzzle you, that's good . . . but not without your invitation.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

hollysjubilee said:


> Train yourself to never allow your horse to enter your space without your permission. That goes for nose-bumping or even when you enter a paddock to get your horse. The horse can come toward you, but never into your space until you invite it. I have a couple of rude horses that will just walk toward me (which is good! I like my horses to come to me) and INto me (not good) so if they don't halt 2-3 feet away from me, I step toward them and halt them with my hands up shoulder height and palms facing toward them as if I'm pushing a wall, before _they_ come into _my_ space.


 I do this with one hand and it is something that all horses seem to understand. In answer to hitting a horse in the nose. . . .First of all "hit" sounds a lot harder to me than what I do. I have used a light slap on the nose, usually when I have hay in one arm and am going out to fill the racks. if a horse forgets himself and tries to grab the hay before I can get my hand up in the "stay away" position he might get a slap


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

My aunt used to own horses before they moved into the city. She said one time she smacked her horse on its nose and it bit her on her chest. A horse's nose is sensitive. Personally, I smack the shoulder.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My opinion is avoid if possible, but go ahead if necessary. I watched someone get a concussion and black eye from a disrespectful horse. I don't tolerate it, and if a horse tries to use its head as a weapon I think it's fair game to fight back. 

Biting is another non tolerated thing. The first few times They'll get a good warning, after that I will respond quickly with whatever tools I have on hand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Completely agree that there is seldom a reason or need to hit a horse in the face anywhere, if you have taught him to respect your space, or to be respectful in general.
Young studs did have natural instinct to be nippy, so I carried a nail , so they ran into it themselves, if they tried to nip.
For a horse that crowds you, invades your space, I much rather teach them respect , using a stud shank. Except for some young studs, yet not mannered, horses that are raised correctly, not hand fed, ect, seldom if ever nip. None of mine have, nor do they fling heads at me, etc-that results in not teaching respect


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Any time you are walking with her, carry a lunge whip pointing down and behind you. If she dives for grass, don't haul on her head but give her a tap on the butt to drive her forward. Allow enough lead for this to happen. Hold it about 6' from her jaw. She'll probably wind up circling you or part way and that's ok, her head is up and that is what you wanted. Begin walking and if she dives again, tap her again. It takes three or four for her to figure it out. When a horse comes into your space rather than pop it on the nose, use a crop and pop the horse on the chest to back it away. Your space is the length of your outstretched arm and horses need to learn to stay out of it. Since you're not temptingly close it generally resolves nipping issues.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

BuckskinLover said:


> So today, my mare was acting up. She wanted grass and was fidgeting everywhere and I could get on her. Then she took her head and threw it at me hard. I gave her a nice hard pop in the nose. I normally hit her in the nose if she nudges me or rubs her face on me. Whenever she gets her face too close to me. And this is NOT making her headshy, at all. So don't suggest that
> 
> Should I have done that or not? She was clearly stepping wayyyy into my space and she knows not to do that. So is hitting horses in the nose something you shouldn't do?


The head flinging was the end result of other problems. Maybe she knows not to invade your space, but obviously, you have not made her a 'true believer! 
Horses become true believers, when you correct them , once or twice, hard as it takes, and then act like nothing happened, and also through consistency. For instance, if one time you ignor the horse entering your space un invited,a nd the next time get after him, you create a resentful horse, that never really understands black and white boundaries, and instead, tests what is allowed 'today'

Your horse should first be taught that whoa, is absolute-so fix that first
You allowed that fidgeting, so why are you surprised that she upped the anti by throwing her head at you?


----------

